

Show HN: FollowWWW - a point and click web scraper (early beta) - marcus
http://www.followwww.com

======
skram
Is it currently working? I tried a simple URL (below) and it's said "Loading"
for quite a while:

<https://www.google.com/search?q=test>

Looks interesting though!

~~~
skram
Ah - based on Chrome Web Inspector console, looks like it's trying to load
<http://192.168.2.99:3000> which surely doesn't exist on my network.

~~~
marcus
Sorry about that, missed a config param when transferring to the host. Should
be working now.

